# My USA vs. Spain Dilemma



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Kobe plays for Team USA. Conversely, Rudy plays for Spain.

Well, I think you get the idea...


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

The majority of Team USA is not Kobe.

The majority of Spain is not Rudy.

I'm rooting for USA, and hoping Rudy plays well.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I really don't like Kobe. I really don't like Coach K. I also don't like Pau Gasol. I like Rudy. I'll take Spain, I suppose.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Stick with Spain. You'll be rooting for the underdog, and also have a guilt-free mind for not supporting Kome. That's what I'm doing this year, and surprisingly... the decision was easy.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Kobe Bryant represents you, patriot.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Kobe Bryant represents you, patriot.


IMO, Kobe represents Kobe. Always has.

Technically, speaking, I'd just as soon they go back to 100% amatuer athletes....the way the Olympics were _intended_ to be played. Now, *that's* representation.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I will be rooting for both USA and Spain, but in a heads up match I would rather Spain win *IF* it's because Rudy plays great. If Rudy does nothing special, I would just as well have the USA win. I will be more rooting for Rudy than Spain, but I will also be rooting for Rubio.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Can't wait 'til we play Spain!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll be rooting for Spain. While I am a red-blooded, flag-waving, money-grubbing, beer-drinking, commie-pinko American, there is one blazer on Spain and zero on the USA team. Add in the fact that Kobe and Melo are among my least favorite players, and the decision is pretty easy.

I'll be rooting for the USA when they aren't playing Spain, of course. 

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know that I'll be able to watch a single minute of the games (I don't want to have to navigate the Olympics more generally on NBC and will be traveling, besides) but I will definitely be "rooting" for the US.

I don't give a rat's *** about Spain and whether they win or lose. As long as Rudy doesn't get hurt.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Who really cares about the Olympics?..college football is right around the corner. 
The only hoops that matters to me is Blazers Basketball and if a Blazer so happens to play in the Olympics ala glide in 92. I just really lost interest when USA started to get cocky and didn't put any thought into the assembled team and just though since they had USA on their chest, other teams would beg of their mercy. I actually find it quite comical they are trying to pawn this team off as "redeem team" because the US has got their egos bruised from the likes of Argentina and Puerto Rico, who know how to okay "team" hoops.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Who really cares about the Olympics?..college football is right around the corner.


The people posting in this thread, and probably billions of other people, but we'll ignore them. If you want to talk football instead of Olympics, make a different thread.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I can't believe some of you would actually root against the U.S.A. in favor of Spain, simply because The Portland Trailblazers have one Spanish player under contract... That's some of the craziest logic I've ever heard. (Not to mention our head coach is on the U.S team...)

I will not only root against Spain, I'll root against Rudy and hope he performs horribly, like everyone else on their roster, at least for the next few weeks.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> I can't believe some of you would actually root against the U.S.A. in favor of Spain, simply because The Portland Trailblazers have one Spanish player under contract... That's some of the craziest logic I've ever heard. (Not to mention our head coach is on the U.S team...)


It's up to every individual to choose who they want to root for, or against. The reasons don't need to make sense to you. 



> I will not only root against Spain, I'll root against Rudy and hope he performs horribly, like everyone else on their roster, at least for the next few weeks.


And I'll support your right to do just that.

barfo


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

barfo said:


> It's up to every individual to choose who they want to root for, or against. The reasons don't need to make sense to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please, get off your high-horse. I could care less who you root for, I don't even know you, but your reasoning is laughable. Turn your back on this great nation because of Rudy Fernandez... mmmkay...


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*AMERICA!!! **** YEAH!!*


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Oh please, get off your high-horse. I could care less who you root for, I don't even know you, but your reasoning is laughable. Turn your back on this great nation because of Rudy Fernandez... mmmkay...


I'm not high on horse. Maybe a little scotch.

I'm not turning my back on the nation. There is no law that says all Americans must root for the USA team in Olympic basketball. If you think there should be, write your congressman.

I simply would rather root for Rudy rather than Kobe. If you don't care who I root for, why are you objecting to it?

barfo


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ProZach said:


> Oh please, get off your high-horse. I could care less who you root for, I don't even know you, but your reasoning is laughable. Turn your back on this great nation because of Rudy Fernandez... mmmkay...


Selecting sports teams to root for has never been about logic. Rooting for Spain because it has a player one likes makes as much "sense" as rooting for the US because one happened to be born in the US. There's no special "reasoning" to nationalism. It's an emotional stand.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Selecting sports teams to root for has never been about logic. Rooting for Spain because it has a player one likes makes as much "sense" as rooting for the US because one happened to be born in the US. There's no special "reasoning" to nationalism. It's an emotional stand.


I know you like "American" music, but why do you hate "America"?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Dan said:


> I know you like "American" music, but why do you hate "America"?


No cultural equivalent of siesta.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> No cultural equivalent of siesta.


you're looking on the wrong websites.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

ProZach said:


> I can't believe some of you would actually root against the U.S.A. in favor of Spain, simply because The Portland Trailblazers have one Spanish player under contract... That's some of the craziest logic I've ever heard. (Not to mention our head coach is on the U.S team...)


How so? Given that we're all Blazer fans, it seems more logical to root for some players that at least have something to do with our team.

And ABM..... what was wrong with the other million threads on the exact same dilemma?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

#10 said:


> How so? Given that we're all Blazer fans, it seems more logical to root for some players that at least have something to do with our team.


\

Our head coach is a coach for the team.

Rudy hasn't even played a minute for the Blazers yet.

Which has more "to do" with our team? I can see someone going either way, but I don't think that logic dictates one way or the other.

Ed O.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

barfo said:


> I'm not high on horse. Maybe a little scotch.
> 
> I'm not turning my back on the nation. There is no law that says all Americans must root for the USA team in Olympic basketball. If you think there should be, write your congressman.
> 
> ...



While there are exceptions to every rule, no other country has it's own people root against the athletes that represent them like Americans do these days. Is it a law in those other countries to support their athletes? No, it's just a given. Why wouldn't you? It's called national pride... Not the end of the world, just an observation.




But I guess the terrorists have already won.

Discuss.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I think it's pretty stupid to root against your country, but hey, that is my opinion, and that is your right.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProZach said:


> While there are exceptions to every rule, no other country has it's own people root against the athletes that represent them like Americans do these days. Is it a law in those other countries to support their athletes? No, it's just a given. Why wouldn't you? It's called national pride... Not the end of the world, just an observation.
> But I guess the terrorists have already won.
> 
> Discuss.


I would guess that it's also not the end of the world if barfo doesn't really care one way or the other if the "American" team wins.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

#10 said:


> How so? Given that we're all Blazer fans, it seems more logical to root for some players that at least have something to do with our team.


That's the difference between you and me I guess. I think it's more logical to root for my country instead of some Spaniard who happened to sign with my favorite team. As big a fan as I am, I still value other things more than the Blazers.

But using your logic, Nate is the head coach of your team. Rudy hasn't even come over for training camp yet. He didn't even play summer league because he's preparing for the Olympics. Unlike you, I guess he puts his country over the Blazers. And Bayless and Aldridge are on the U.S. select team. So again, the logic behind this whole line of thinking just escapes me.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Dan said:


> I would guess that it's also not the end of the world if barfo doesn't really care one way or the other if the "American" team wins.


Uh, what do you mean 'also'? That's exactly what I was referring to when I said, "Not the end of the world, just an observation." 

But thanks Dan, way to stay on top of it.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Personally i'll cheer for anything with an american flag on it. 
i ****in love this country and all the great things that it does for the world.
i love it!!
the thing that blows me away is how the rest of my fellow hardcore americans aren't up in arms about someone accused of rape leading the U.S.A. basketball team into China...
oh well.
i'll say it again
America... ****YEAH!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProZach said:


> Uh, what do you mean 'also'? That's exactly what I was referring to when I said, "Not the end of the world, just an observation."
> 
> But thanks Dan, way to stay on top of it.


Hey now, don't make me ban your ***!!!

And now that that trivial crap is over and done with, enjoy this presentation!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QVAvjFwKshQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QVAvjFwKshQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DrewFix said:


> Personally i'll cheer for anything with an american flag on it.
> i ****in love this country and all the great things that it does for the world.
> i love it!!
> the thing that blows me away is how the rest of my fellow hardcore americans aren't up in arms about someone accused of rape leading the U.S.A. basketball team into China...
> ...


What is an "American" flag?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

The US Olympic team in general, and the US Olympic Basketball team in particular, is not the United States, America, or, therefore, my country. I don't even agree that these teams 'represent' my country. This isn't a war. It's a business. Years ago, there used to be a concerted effort to keep politics out of the games. Of course, in the good old days when the Olympics were on ABC, it was all about the sport. Since NBC took over, it's about billions of dollars and an endless string of NBC-contrived melodramatic human interest stories. Blech and yawn. I hope the American athletes do well. I hope Rudy does well. I have no loyalty to anyone on the US Olympic basketball team, and there are a few I seriously dislike. I won't be watching any of it. If there are people in Oregon who are allowed to commit the high crime of being fans of and rooting for the Lakers; then I think it's acceptable that someone in the U.S. of A. should be allowed to root for the Spanish basketball team, if they so wish.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Dan said:


> What is an "American" flag?


you know the one with the fist. says "seize the time on it"...


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Dan said:


> Hey now, don't make me ban your ***!!!


You'd ban me for trying to make you look stupid? I guess you are American after all.

:cheers:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProZach said:


> You'd ban me for trying to make you look stupid? I guess you are American after all.
> 
> :cheers:


I guess humor doesn't seem to translate well on here, as I thought it was pretty obvious I was trying to point out what you said, by saying basically what you said. Cause you said "the terrorists won" and "discuss", I knew you were kidding. So I assumed that you'd see I was kidding too. Unless you weren't joking...but if not, say lah vee.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

DrewFix said:


> Personally i'll cheer for anything with an american flag on it.
> i ****in love this country and all the great things that it does for the world.
> i love it!!
> the thing that blows me away is how the rest of my fellow hardcore americans aren't up in arms about someone accused of rape leading the U.S.A. basketball team into China...
> ...



personally America is the big bad devil. It stands for everything that's wrong with the world or has ever been wrong with the world, ever. 
it is the sole reason for all bad things
i hate it!!
so i try to distance myself from it and stand as a shining becon of englightment, because America helps no one and does no good and i feel guilty about that.
i can't even bring myself to root for it's national basketball team cause i must overcompensate my self-righteous self.
oh well.
**** america!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProZach said:


> personally America is the big bad devil. It stands for everything that's wrong with the world or has ever been wrong with the world, ever.
> it is the sole reason for all bad things
> i hate it!!
> so i try to distance myself from it and stand as a shining becon of englightment, because America helps no one and does no good and i feel guilty about that.
> ...


that was a brilliant parody. spot on.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ProZach said:


> personally America is the big bad devil. It stands for everything that's wrong with the world or has ever been wrong with the world, ever.
> it is the sole reason for all bad things
> i hate it!!
> so i try to distance myself from it and stand as a shining becon of englightment, because America helps no one and does no good and i feel guilty about that.
> ...


Traitor. You were born in the US. There's no better motivation for blind allegiance than that. What's next...*picking* your causes? Madness.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Dan said:


> I guess humor doesn't seem to translate well on here, as I thought it was pretty obvious I was trying to point out what you said, by saying basically what you said. Cause you said "the terrorists won" and "discuss", I knew you were kidding. So I assumed that you'd see I was kidding too. Unless you weren't joking...but if not, say lah vee.



Yeah, my humor often gets taken seriously too... 

If I could only find an example... Oh, hi Minstrel, I didn't see you there.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't think that identifying oneself with a team makes one patriotic or unpatriotic. When I root for the USA, it's just cause I have a connection and it's more fun to root for something. But, if I have a connection to another team, than the USA connection becomes less important. Rooting for an American team does not make me a better American. Rooting for a Spanish team does not make me a better American.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

ABM said:


> IMO, Kobe represents Kobe. Always has.
> 
> Technically, speaking, I'd just as soon they go back to 100% amatuer athletes....the way the Olympics were _intended_ to be played. Now, *that's* representation.


...agreed!!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ProZach said:


> Yeah, my humor often gets taken seriously too...
> 
> If I could only find an example... Oh, hi Minstrel, I didn't see you there.


I knew you were joking. I was joking, too! I don't really think you're a traitor. You're just a Blame America First type and even though I am a fierce patriot, I would die for your right to blame America. First, even.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

o.k. 
so here's the deal.
america, love it or ****-it, as long as it's not forcing itself on my sister, me, my girlfriend or more to the point any one in particular i'm ok with it.
i guess.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

ProZach said:


> That's the difference between you and me I guess. I think it's more logical to root for my country instead of some Spaniard who happened to sign with my favorite team. As big a fan as I am, I still value other things more than the Blazers.
> 
> But using your logic, Nate is the head coach of your team. Rudy hasn't even come over for training camp yet. He didn't even play summer league because he's preparing for the Olympics. Unlike you, I guess he puts his country over the Blazers. And Bayless and Aldridge are on the U.S. select team. So again, the logic behind this whole line of thinking just escapes me.





Ed O said:


> Our head coach is a coach for the team.
> 
> Rudy hasn't even played a minute for the Blazers yet.
> 
> ...


Rudy is at an advantage having not played for the Blazers yet. As a prospect, he's pure potential, pure upside. Once he starts playing, the warts will show and the honeymoon will be over. With Nate, we've already seen the flaws. That, to me, makes Rudy the more 'rootable.' I understand why you would disagree, but I still think it's perfectly reasonable (and for me, more so) to prefer a player, and a Blazer player, over a coach.

And I (and probably the Blazers) would much rather have Rudy practicing with the Olympic team than playing summer league, it's not a case of putting team over country. To be fair though, I have no doubt that Rudy would prefer Spain to the Blazers, but the real parallel situation would be his club Joventut or Spain.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> I knew you were joking. I was joking, too! I don't really think you're a traitor. You're just a Blame America First type and even though I am a fierce patriot, I would die for your right to blame America. First, even.


But I knew that you were joking about my joke and wrote yet another joke on top of that in a shrewd attempt to make you answer seriously the next time, at which point I could point and make fun of you for taking me so seriously, which you obviously did... :smoothcriminal:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

ProZach said:


> But I knew that you were joking about my joke and wrote yet another joke on top of that in a shrewd attempt to make you answer seriously the next time, at which point I could point and make fun of you for taking me so seriously, which you obviously did... :smoothcriminal:


i would like to nominate this reply as the only time the smoothcriminal emoticon has been used correctly.

GO U.S.A.!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ProZach said:


> But I knew that you were joking about my joke and wrote yet another joke on top of that in a shrewd attempt to make you answer seriously the next time, at which point I could point and make fun of you for taking me so seriously, which you obviously did... :smoothcriminal:


Except I wasn't being serious. I do think you're a traitor.

good try tho


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DrewFix said:


> o.k.
> so here's the deal.
> america, love it or ****-it, as long as it's not forcing itself on my sister, me, my girlfriend or more to the point any one in particular i'm ok with it.
> i guess.


wait..is your sister hot? and better yet, single?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I don't think I'll ever understand the Blazers board.

:|


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand the Blazers board.
> 
> :|


HA!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Except I wasn't being serious. I do think you're a traitor.
> 
> good try tho


:sigh:

Damn. It would appear your sense of humor is more evolved than mine. Time to tuck tail and run.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand the Blazers board.
> 
> :|


Don't feel bad. I've been here for almost 6 years and I don't understand it.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Dan said:


> wait..is your sister hot? and better yet, single?


no kidding dude, and i can not stress this enough, this is for real, today she sent me a picture of her on her brand new harley. i forwarded the picture to my brother with a caption saying that someone hit the white trash lottery.
he asked me who the photo was of.

another time, i kid you not, she rolled up to meet, for the first time, my(at that point) new wife in chaps and a bikini on her old bike.
so depending on your taste, she may be hot.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> o.k.
> so here's the deal.
> america, love it or ****-it, as long as it's not forcing itself on my sister, me, my girlfriend or more to the point any one in particular i'm ok with it.
> i guess.


So if Kobe is the USA, I guess that makes Kate Faber Iraq, and Vanessa Afghanistan.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DrewFix said:


> no kidding dude, and i can not stress this enough, this is for real, today she sent me a picture of her on her brand new harley. i forwarded the picture to my brother with a caption saying that someone hit the white trash lottery.
> he asked me who the photo was of.
> 
> another time, i kid you not, she rolled up to meet, for the first time, my(at that point) new wife in chaps and a bikini on her old bike.
> so depending on your taste, she may be hot.


guh..no thanks. my sister rides a harley. not my cup of tea. let alone, oxygen I want to breath ever.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Da_O (Jul 30, 2008)

If I don't like the team Team USA has put together and root against them does this make me unpatriotic? Answer:NO

If Congress passes a law that I don't agree with I will get protest and get a petition going to get it changed. I don't like the product that Team USA has put together so therefore I will root against them(protest). This country is found on this.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Traitor. You were born in the US. There's no better motivation for blind allegiance than that.


So if someone was born and raised in Portland and they were cheering against the Blazers and for the Lakers, that would be acceptable and encouraged as open minded behavior?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Verro said:


> So if someone was born and raised in Portland and they were cheering against the Blazers and for the Lakers, that would be acceptable and encouraged as open minded behavior?


No, we should kill them. 

Or, at least, if we hadn't already done so...

barfo


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Verro said:


> So if someone was born and raised in Portland and they were cheering against the Blazers and for the Lakers, that would be acceptable and encouraged as open minded behavior?


don't even talk that way.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Verro said:


> So if someone was born and raised in Portland and they were cheering against the Blazers and for the Lakers, that would be acceptable and encouraged as open minded behavior?


If you substituted any team in for the Lakers, yes. There's a good reason to root against the Lakers, and it has nothing to do with where you were born. The Lakers are evil and stupid. *nods* Evil.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> :ttiwwp:


Here ya go...










barfo


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll root for the US no matter what, whether it is Curling or Walking. I still want Rudy to do well however.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

RoyToy said:


> I think it's pretty stupid to root against your country, but hey, that is my opinion, and that is your right.


pretty stupid opinion you've got there. Rooting against your country's collection of pampered superstars isn't the same as rooting against your country.

Personally I'll be hoping for a good game if/when these two meet up.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

GO USA!!!! :usa:


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*USA! USA! USA!* I want Rudy to play well, but eff Spain!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

My patriotism runs deeper than my hate for Kobe or my love of Rudy, so this is a major no brainer.

And FWIW, I don't feel bad, whatsoever, to be patriotic. I'm not a *******, gun toting inbred. I'm just a dude from Portland that loves his country, despite some of "our" transgressions. We aren't perfect, and I don't expect us to be. No one is. I honestly can't even conceive rooting against the US in any Olympic event, ever.

Go U.S.A. - let's get that gold. I'll be watching every step of the way.

p.s. Rudy, just don't get hurt.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The Professional Fan said:


> My patriotism runs deeper than my hate for Kobe or my love of Rudy, so this is a major no brainer.
> 
> And FWIW, I don't feel bad, whatsoever, to be patriotic. I'm not a *******, gun toting inbred. I'm just a dude from Portland that loves his country, despite some of "our" transgressions. We aren't perfect, and I don't expect us to be. No one is. I honestly can't even conceive rooting against the US in any Olympic event, ever.
> 
> ...


I don't think if you're patriotic, you're a "gun toting" *******, just as I don't think you're unpatriotic if you don't put much weight into the Olympics and whether or not we win or lose.

There is no one single template for what is "patriot". For some, it's "America first" and formost, ando thers it's not. I don't think we're the best at everything, nor do I think we have to be. We've made mistakes, both as a country and as a culture, but I still love the US. I even love how people who live here can be critical of the government, of the people and of the mindset of people.

If someone doesn't want the US to win, bfd. If someone (like me) doesn't care one way or the other, bfd. My life goes on either way. We win, good. We lose, oh well. It makes me no nevermind.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

STOMP said:


> pretty stupid opinion you've got there. Rooting against your country's collection of pampered superstars isn't the same as rooting against your country.
> 
> Personally I'll be hoping for a good game if/when these two meet up.
> 
> STOMP


You mean Rudy isn't pampered? Mr. I want guaranteed PT and don't draft Rush or I won't come over. That kind of pampered superstar?

I'm not rooting for the players; I'm rooting for NBA basketball. I want to see team USA redeem NBA basketball and show why the NBA is the best league in the world, and why we have the best players.

But hey, that makes too much sense. Rooting against your country because of 2 or 3 players is a better idea. 

It's not about the players, it's about showing the rest of the world why the USA is the best basketball country in the world.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> My patriotism runs deeper than my hate for Kobe or my love of Rudy, so this is a major no brainer.
> 
> And FWIW, I don't feel bad, whatsoever, to be patriotic. I'm not a *******, gun toting inbred. I'm just a dude from Portland that loves his country, despite some of "our" transgressions. We aren't perfect, and I don't expect us to be. No one is. I honestly can't even conceive rooting against the US in any Olympic event, ever.
> 
> ...


Great post.



> don't draft Rush or I won't come over


I don't think he said that. And if he did, he didn't say i won't come over after. I'm pretty sure that it was more of a plant than Rudy saying anything.

The quote just said he doesn't want the Blazers to draft Rush. (IDK if he even knows who Rush is).

For Rudy to want playing time isn't a big deal considering what he is giving up. That just doesn't happen a lot. HE is leaving a league where he is one of, if not the, best player. His country, and a lot of money to come to a foreign country and play for way less money.

KP and the blazers were the ones that were over in spain a lot trying to convince him to come over and leave a lot of money behind. I'm sure they told him he would play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RoyToy said:


> You mean Rudy isn't pampered? Mr. I want guaranteed PT and don't draft Rush or I won't come over. That kind of pampered superstar?


please provide proof that Rudy actually said that, and it wasn't just some rumor pulled directly out of someone hole.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> Great post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guaranteed PT is a big deal. It's a demand. I understand he's giving up more money and that's fine. Good for him. But you earn minutes, just ask Martell and Outlaw. Just like Bayless is going to have to earn minutes. 

Rudy is coming over from a different style of basketball and wants guaranteed minutes when he's going to be a rookie. That's a lot. The Blazers will "pamper" him to make sure he stays. Rudy knows he holds all the cards. If he doesn't like it here he knows he can just leave.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Dan said:


> I don't think if you're patriotic, you're a "gun toting" *******, just as I don't think you're unpatriotic if you don't put much weight into the Olympics and whether or not we win or lose.
> 
> There is no one single template for what is "patriot". For some, it's "America first" and formost, ando thers it's not. I don't think we're the best at everything, nor do I think we have to be. We've made mistakes, both as a country and as a culture, but I still love the US. I even love how people who live here can be critical of the government, of the people and of the mindset of people.
> 
> If someone doesn't want the US to win, bfd. If someone (like me) doesn't care one way or the other, bfd. My life goes on either way. We win, good. We lose, oh well. It makes me no nevermind.


Oh, but there is a developing stereotype of patriotic American's. There is no doubt about that to me. I hear it quite often living here in the urban portions of the PAC NW. Unfortunately, every stereotype is bred from some sort of truth, but it's unfair to blanket any stereotype across the board. And I don't want to be blanketed as that stereotypical middle american/rural patriot.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

RoyToy said:


> You mean Rudy isn't pampered? Mr. I want guaranteed PT and don't draft Rush or I won't come over. That kind of pampered superstar?
> 
> I'm not rooting for the players; I'm rooting for NBA basketball. I want to see team USA redeem NBA basketball and show why the NBA is the best league in the world, and why we have the best players.
> 
> ...


you're missing my point completely and going off in another direction. If someone can't stomache certain players (for whatever reason) and roots against them, they aren't rooting against the country they are rooting against those individuals. While that may not be how you choose to see matters, it's a perfectly valid reason to choose who you're rooting for. Some fans root for/against a team because of the uniform, the style of play, some war 100+ years ago, or even who's cute or not. If thats not for you, don't invite those people to your house to watch the game. But coming on this diverse of a site and expecting everyone to see something as subjective as a rooting interest your way or the highway is ridiculous.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Guaranteed PT is a big deal. It's a demand. I understand he's giving up more money and that's fine. Good for him. But you earn minutes, just ask Martell and Outlaw. Just like Bayless is going to have to earn minutes.
> 
> Rudy is coming over from a different style of basketball and wants guaranteed minutes when he's going to be a rookie. That's a lot. The Blazers will "pamper" him to make sure he stays. Rudy knows he holds all the cards. If he doesn't like it here he knows he can just leave.


i understand what you are saying. But you have to look at it from hsi point of view. He didn't want a guarantee of a certain amount of minutes, in a certain rotation, to start or end the game, he was assured that he would be a big part of the team, and so he left his country and money to come here and start from nothing.

He isn't as bad as some people make him out to be.

I was also mad when i heard that he just expects playing time and it to be handed to him, but surely it isn't like that. The guy will earn his time, he is good. On a different level than Sergio. But after seeing what happened to his friend who played in the olympics with him, he got assurance that the same fate wouldn't bestow him.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

RoyToy said:


> I'm not rooting for the players; I'm rooting for NBA basketball. I want to see team USA redeem NBA basketball and show why the NBA is the best league in the world, and why we have the best players.


but, there are lots of NBA players on teams other then USA.



> But hey, that makes too much sense. Rooting against your country because of 2 or 3 players is a better idea.


If it makes sense to you, that's all that matters.



> It's not about the players, it's about showing the rest of the world why the USA is the best basketball country in the world.


Ok. That's not what it's about for me. I don't think the NBA, or the USA, needs redemption. 

barfo


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> Oh, but there is a developing stereotype of patriotic American's. There is no doubt about that to me.


Just to give you an example: I just subscribed to Sirius satellite radio, and they have two political talk stations, one for the left and one for the right (neither of which I will be listening to): the left-wing one is called "Sirius Left". The right-wing one is called "Sirius Patriot"...

Oh, and if Nightfly is reading: they had Donald Fagen as a guest DJ on the Jazz station earlier today, and before playing Horace Silver's Song for My Father, he explained that he didn't intend the intro of Rikki Don't Lose That Number to be a direct ripoff (as I'd always assumed) but that he didn't know that that's what the drummer was doing until later.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Nate4Prez said:


> HA!


For President!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

meru said:


> Just to give you an example: I just subscribed to Sirius satellite radio, and they have two political talk stations, one for the left and one for the right (neither of which I will be listening to): the left-wing one is called "Sirius Left". The right-wing one is called "Sirius Patriot"...
> 
> Oh, and if Nightfly is reading: they had Donald Fagen as a guest DJ on the Jazz station earlier today, and before playing Horace Silver's Song for My Father, he explained that he didn't intend the intro of Rikki Don't Lose That Number to be a direct ripoff (as I'd always assumed) but that he didn't know that that's what the drummer was doing until later.


Exactly. I'm a registered Independent, because I try to balance out all the views, all the issues, and make up my own mind. But I'm still a total patriot. I love my country. I suppose I believe that loving your country means you have to at least listen to all the options your country gives you. Right, Left, Middle....I don't care. What makes most sense for this land that I truly love.....


----------



## repLica (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't buy the whole "Rudy has demanded PT"

Spanish players are used to the fact that they can be benched if they play wrong in a game. I don't know why, but they are not arrogant *******s who only think about themselves, most of them are taught since children to ONLY think about the team.
That's why Spain NT plays so smoothly. There are 6 or 7 starters who won't complain and will give their bests if they are starting or in the bench.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

repLica said:


> I don't buy the whole "Rudy has demanded PT"
> 
> Spanish players are used to the fact that they can be benched if they play wrong in a game. I don't know why, but they are not arrogant *******s who only think about themselves, most of them are taught since children to ONLY think about the team.
> That's why Spain NT plays so smoothly. There are 6 or 7 starters who won't complain and will give their bests if they are starting or in the bench.


Welcome to the board, at least you are new to me. Good post. I think that what you say is true of most Euro players. Rudy will get his game time with Nate if he plays for the team concept. It is Nate's "playing the right way" that he has been preaching to all his very young team. Rudy will plasy well here IMO. Again welcome aboard.

g


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, I'm not worried about Rudy because he is the ULTIMATE team player. He will do whatever it takes. Be a spark off the bench, be the playmaker, or just move the ball and hit his open shots when they come.

I think he will be great. And i don't think he will complain. All he wanted to do was make sure he wouldn't rot on the bench instead of makin' lots of money being a superstar in Spain or Europe.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

Spain can go strong inside against Boozer/Howard with Reyes/M.Gasol, against bosh/Howard with gasol/gasol, or go fast with garbajosa/P. Gasol.

The deep chart will be
Calderon/Lopez/Rubio
Rudy/Navarro/Rubio
Mumbru/Jimenez/Garbajosa
P.Gasol/Garbajosa
M.Gasol/Reyes.

Those 12 guys can play 100% of the game as the same level as te usa team, and could win them.
I think that in the first phase it is 50-50 and in the final is 55-45% for the usa, but no more than 55%


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Kobe Bryant represents you, patriot.


I'm still not quite sure what you meant by that remark, Minstrel. In your mind, does he really? Or, was this simply a facetious quip?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ABM said:


> I'm still not quite sure what you meant by that remark, Minstrel. In your mind, does he really? Or, was this simply a facetious quip?


Facetious. I would never insult anyone by calling them a "patriot."


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Facetious. I would never insult anyone by calling them a "patriot."


That's what I thought. Play on, Minstrel.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I've pretty much always hated Kobe until last year. I think he has really come a long way, in terms of being a team player on the court. I don't exactly like him currently, but I'll definitely root for him if he plays for the USA; especially with the way he's been playing defense during the olympics. He even said, as much as he wants to win a title in LA, he'd rather have a gold medal in Beijing. I think that says a lot.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

c_note said:


> He even said, as much as he wants to win a title in LA, he'd rather have a gold medal in Beijing. I think that says a lot.


All that says is that he's already lost the NBA finals but still has a chance to win the gold.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

so who will you guys root for in 2012 when Roy, Oden, & Aldridge are on team USA?

will team usa be better constructed for your tastes 
will they still not represent america

i hope you guys don't change keep you stances by then


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ron Mexico said:


> so who will you guys root for in 2012 when Roy, Oden, & Aldridge are on team USA?



Hmmmm.......We'll dress Rebecca Haarlow up as Mata Hari as to keep Rudy distracted otherwise back in the states?


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> so who will you guys root for in 2012 when Roy, Oden, & Aldridge are on team USA?
> 
> will team usa be better constructed for your tastes
> will they still not represent america
> ...


Same as always, I'll cheer for the Blazers playing.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm with you. I was rooting for the only player on the court I give a hoot about. Rudy. There were too many players on the USA team who I've despised as the enemy for too long (i.e. Kobe; Carmelo) to suddenly root for them in one game. Most of the others I don't really dislike; but they are still the enemy every time they play the Blazers. I guess I'm a Blazers fan first. When there are Blazers players on the team, I'll continue to root for the Blazers players. The other NBA players can come along for the ride. :biggrin:

:cheers:


----------

